# Naming chickens



## Beeorganic (Jun 20, 2012)

Edited to delete


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My grandbaies gave them names, along with the koi fish. lol But I more of a "hey girls" with the chickens. (and I have not started to talk with the fish like I do with the girls but you never know. )

The larger critters (horses & cows) have names as do most of the sheep.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My flock has a very eclectic bunch of names. My kids and little sister helped me name them all. Lets see...........

Girls
Chilly is an Easter Egger
Speckles is an Ancona
Moon is a Silver Lakenvelder ( DH calls her Road Runner)
Gertrude is a Splash Andalusian
Ally is a Barred Rock
Yolo and Violet are Golden Lakenvelders
Marshmallow is a White Cochin

Silkies
Rosetta is a partridge female
Prince Charming is a white male
Beauty is a black female
Tinker Bell is a buff female

Boys we plan to keep
Buckbeak is a Buff Orpington
Henry is a Blue Andalusian
Zepplin is a White Cochin

The rest that havent been butchered yet
Nugget is a Dominique
Stir Fry, Sesame, and Orange are all Producuton Reds

hhmmm thats only 19 , I'm missing one. I can't think of who it is right now.


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

We don't really name ours but I have one white hen I call the foreman because she has to be right in the middle of whatever you're doing. We're building a play fort for my son right now and she's watching that, and she "helps" us unload hay too.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my silkie is called jessie after the wifes nan who used to keep chickens.
my light sussex is called lois, after lois from family guy.
my clydach clocker is called meg from family guy.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't name. Just a rule.


----------



## Catfish (Jun 27, 2012)

Rule around our house is you don't name anything you might one day eat. 
The rule doesn't work, LOL one rooster is named King and another named Smokey. 
The hens are wild as can be and have no names.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My first flock of 10 was all named. 
Rudy was the Rooster
2 Light Brahma hens Sunshine and Snowball
3 Silver-Laced Wyandottes Flash, Martha, Dopey
1 Buff Orpington Zoie
1 Buff Rock Maize
2 Red-Sex Links Lucy and Ethel

The next year I added 4 RIRs Jo-Jo, Penny, Rhoda and Crumpled Napkin (there is a story there)
and 2 Golden Stars Daisy and Mae

Most of the names were linked to personality or color. The third year is when I purchased the 40 peeps, half delawares and half australorps. Since so many looked alike I no longer named them, but a few always stand out and so three roosters ended up with a name and a little australorp stood out and befriended my daughter, so she called her "marbles"

I now have a few that have not been given names, I did have three barred rocks who ended up being called "Tylenol" "Midol" and "Motrin" because they made me six-levels of crazy!! Tylenol ended up being hit on the road. She insisted on standing in the middle of the lane and "staring" down the cars. One day someone didn't play chicken with her! Motrin was re-named Mama when she went broody and her running around being naughty days were over. Midol however did get a new name. She is still in the flock and she is now called "Mussolini". She is a horrid bi$ch to other hens, bosses the roosters and her comb grew when she took command. Overall she is 2nd in the flock behind the old Rock "Cinnamon", but her comb now folds to the side, just like the beret the special forces in the army wear. The name just stuck.

Since all of my Auracona's look so different, they stand out and so they have all been named. Lu-Lu is a lovely personable hen, Tamsin is a dumb blond, Hawkeye stars at you and gives you the willies. Bonnie and Clyde look very similar and are very anti-social. Piper and Willow are also similar, but Willow is an independent and nasty hen. Out of the blue she will run across the yard and attack my dear little Pug. Missy is another more social, but she had a nasty injury recently and so with the extra handling she has realized that 1.) we aren't so bad and 2.) if you go closer to the people you get more treats, and the final is the "Top Cock" of the flock, Cocky Rocky. He showed his attitude very early and so he earned his name.

If you plan on eating your birds I do recommend not naming them, and especially getting all the same breed, so they blend together. It does make it easier when harvest time comes. 
I also have my two big boys, both are sons to my old Delaware rooster Pepper. They are Hamish and Angus. I was watching a LOT of Scottish and British "telly" at the time, and so they ended up with good Scottish names.


----------



## ColoradoBelle (Jun 27, 2012)

Any and Everything that comes to live at our place gets a name! Even if we intend to eat it...our first cow was tough, we called him 104 cuz that was the number on his eartag!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i dont think i could eat any of my chickens. i love chicken meat but i just couldnt.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

rob said:


> i dont think i could eat any of my chickens. i love chicken meat but i just couldnt.


That's why I don't name.


----------



## missouri100 (Jun 26, 2012)

Guineas have little protrusions that stick out the side of their heads that reminded us of the winged hats that nuns used to wear. We always refer to the guineas as "the nuns"


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> That's why I don't name.


i suppose if they are raised for that purpose its diffrent, but mine are purely pets.
although if i was starving....


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

red sexlinks- are named Nuggets 1-6
silver lace wyandotte- Silvia
gold lace wyandotte- Goldie
easter egger-Ester
barred rock-Roxie
buff orpington-Buffy
copper marans-Sweet pea
and a silkie named Phyllis Diller
my copper Marans Roo's are called dogfood lol their in the freezer.....


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Pullets are 'kinda named'. We get two or three of each breed we keep each year, so it can get confusing 

Any cockerels or Cornish X's are all named 'Dinner' (what my then 6 y/o son told his younger sister).


----------



## Rachael (Jun 29, 2012)

My six hens all have names and the neighbours often give me funny looks when they see me talking to the girls when I'm in the garden! Dotti is a Wyendotte, Sugar and Spice are both Pekin's, Dream Girl is a Pencelled Pekin, Lotti is a White Sussex and Gigi is a Salmon Flavorelle


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i get some very funny looks when im talking to my chickens.


----------



## viejachula1 (Jul 1, 2012)

I wasn't very clever in my names... My rooster is named "Roo". Original, right!? My brown hen is "Morenita", but now she is the biggest of them all. Then I have a light golden one named "Clair", & another named "Peca". Then I got two sisters later, the bigger named "Annie", and the smaller named "Bea". Clair is my greedy one, hogging the treats whenever she can. My miniature schnauzer and Bea go round and round, as Bea tries to scare him off, but he thinks she is playing. They have their morning ritual when the chicken are let out in the yard, where they chase each other a bit, til the birds go seeking bugs. I saw my dog laying on the grass once, minding his own business, and Bea snuck up behind and pecked him on the rump! Very comical!


----------



## Orfy (Jul 3, 2012)

I named two of them.
Tikk and Korma.
Mrs Orfy named the other Henrietta


----------



## Beckie (Jul 12, 2012)

We have 6 pullets and they came with the understanding that they will not end up on the dinner table EVER! I don't think I could eat something I've raised since they were tiny fluff balls. With that in mind, all 6 of the girls have names, our 3 White Leghorns are Bella, Sally and Elmo (named by my 3 year old grandson) and our 3 RIRs are Sadie, Lucy and Lilly.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Most of mine are named. 
Hawkie Belle is a belgian bearded D'Anver
Lacey and Winny are silver laced wyandotts
Henny Penny is an EE
Goliath is a black jersey giant boy
Ebny (not ebony) is black jersey giant female
Beep and beep beep are brown leghorns
Della is a Delaware
Cinna and Toast are cinnamon queens
Squeaky is a golden sex link

Then the ducks 
Lilly is a pekin
Nona (stands for no name) is a welch harlequin
Victor is a fawn and white runner


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

All our little angels have full names and they do come when you call them by name too. 

RI - Abbie Lane, Chloe Bell
Barred Rock - Tillie Sue, Macie Gray, Sophie May
Australorp - Lilah Michelle
Australorp/White Leghorn - Alyviah Joy (cause she is just simply a joy to have)


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

We don't eat them, so we name them. Neighbors thought we were crazy when we talked to them but now they have been "caught" talking to them over the fence.

Ameraucana is Beta
Plymouth is Margaret
RI Red is Rock Star (she has evil eyes)

Three Easter Eggers that we can't distinguish anymore - Fannie, Autumn, and Rudy. Eventually, I'm going to tag them so we can at least pretend we know who they are. These guys are about six months old.


----------



## crossbonesdennis (Jul 12, 2012)

2 RIR's- The Island Girls. Ginger and Mary Ann.
2 ISA Browns- Izzy and Poop Stain (she had a pasty butt when she was little)
1 Leghorn- Foghorn even though she's a girl.
1 Buff Orp- TLC (Tastes Like Chicken)


----------



## Elkie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Flock names*

White Chicken the Leghorn
James Bird the speckled sussex cause it looks like it's wearing a tuxedo. (should be a hen, but I have my suspicions!)
Kung Pau Chicken the EE. She has all the karate moves and likes to practice them!
The Twins, New Hamshire Reds that I can't tell apart.
Rhoda the Welsummer cause she reminded me of a road runner.

All are 8 weeks old.


----------



## pollythebird (Oct 12, 2013)

Try murdochs


----------



## rgraham13 (Jul 2, 2013)

We have 18, but have only named a few. The kids named the 2 RIRs Teriyaki and Stir Fry. My Aunt named my Black Sex Links, Henny and Penny. I prefer my Leghorns and named them Betty and Wilma.


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

The baby chicks I have this year are full of energy and fly/run towards me when I call them, they also like being picked up. My 2 Leghorns Lemon and Lime were hard to recognize individually at first, but over time thy have developed different traits and body sizes. And even though there is a possibility of them being taken away by predators I name all my chickens. 

Hens now gone:

Sugar the Red Star
Puzzle, Silver laced Wyandotte (SLW)
Pine the EE
Maple, EE
Butter, Buff Orpington
Yeller the Black Australorp

Chicks I have right now:

Charcoal the Blue Andalusian
Lemon, White Leghorn
Lime, White Leghorn
Spice theSicilian Buttercup
And last but least Mellow my Silkie


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

rgraham13 said:


> We have 18, but have only named a few. The kids named the 2 RIRs Teriyaki and Stir Fry. My Aunt named my Black Sex Links, Henny and Penny. I prefer my Leghorns and named them Betty and Wilma.


I have noticed that leghorn hens can warm up quite a bit.


----------



## rgraham13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Everyone hates on the Leghorns. They are a bit flighty, but I think they have the most personality. My two are my favorites.


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

rgraham13 said:


> Everyone hates on the Leghorns. They are a bit flighty, but I think they have the most personality. My two are my favorites.


My two favorites are my Leghorn Lime and my Andalusian named Charcoal. They are the friendliest and come running to me first.


----------



## crossbonesdennis (Jul 12, 2012)

Our Leghorn is by far the friendliest. I even dressed her up and took her to a costume contest at Rural King. She let everybody pet her.

Since my earlier post we have added to the flock

Cottontail and Henrietta the Easter eggers.

Goldie and Lacy the gold and silver laced wyandottes.

Grace the black jersey giant.

Spot the barred rock.

Snap, Crackle and Pop- all silkies.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a pic of that costume?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

We have 5 hens.

The General - New Hampshire Red We thought she was a RiR.. Until someone corrected me.. She runs the flock with an iron claw? Wing? whatever.. She says the rest do....

Henny Penny - The number 2 enforces the General orders. Occasionally lets me pet her. She is all business in the run. Doesn't let much get by her. 

Babs - She loves to come up to me in the morning and is willing to be petted. Also loves to watch me as a I work around and in the coop. 

Anise - An EE Not much personality, but seems to hold her own in the flock.

Cinnamon - The other EE Bottom of the pecking order. She is quick on her feet though. She is the youngest and just started laying. The first one to turn in at night. Makes sure she has one of the 5 nesting boxes. Has even told off one of the other hens when disturbed. She maybe at the bottom now. Am willing to bet, given the chance, she might move up the pecking order.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

rgraham13 said:


> Everyone hates on the Leghorns. They are a bit flighty, but I think they have the most personality. My two are my favorites.


We had leghorns in the beginning, and one was different then the other hens, she had white around her neck, we ended up naming her Pearl because of that. However she was a PITA and we got rid of all of the leghorns because of her. Not a moments peace and quiet with her around.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Many of our hens have names and a few of our roosters do, however I have a total of 8 young GLW cockerels that do not have names any more. We can't tell which is which. Out of 3 Delaware roosters only 2 have names. Snowball. The clown of the yard, and whom loves to play with my buttons, and Evil. Evil, has started to get a new name lately where he gets in trouble so much, we have given him the name trouble now. Before we named him Evil because he would give everyone the evil eye. Our BO rooster has the name fuzz ball my daughter named him. Our big Daddy GLW is named half, he was born with only 1 waddle, the other side doesn't show. However this is a trait that he passed onto 1 son, so now he is no longer the breeding male. I can't have that trait passed on for show quality babies.

Smarty who was our favorite RIR, she passed away, but got her name because she could open her cage door at the age of 3 weeks. Little red her sister is still here. Domino, she was also one of the 4 original RIR's. She got her name because of the double dots on her cheek. They now are gone but the name stuck. Lemon is now gone their last sister, she was lemon yellow as a baby.

However most of ours now don't have names, we just call them the girls and boys. But every so often one stands out like tag a glw hen, that my youngest daughter has, she was born with a big part of her cord still attached, and my daughter said it looked like a price tag so the name tag stuck. And I wont ever forget Tiger, she had stripes rather then spots like most Delawares have. And Buffy our Legacy female, she still is like her mom, and is really keeping up with Smarty's legacy.

Turken?? well Turken is just a turken, and the name has stuck. Really doesn't sound like a hens name, however its better then no name. Our 2 little GLW hens that we sold Brownie and Miss Poo, Miss poo got the name because she would hold her poo all night long and the next morning do a big one that looked like a mountain. I don't even think my dog does them that big.


----------

